# 16 DAYS LEFT. Get In Here Apocalypse Lovers!



## Cameronman (Jul 15, 2013)

Our game Outbreak: A Post-Apocalyptic Tabletop RPG Source Book only has 16 days left and a long ways to go until it reaches funding. We need YOUR support to get this thing funded. Get out that wallet and even if it means just $1 any help is appreciated. This new pencil and paper tabletop game is going to be super fun and exciting and we want you to be in on it. Please check out the page link below, give your support, and share with your friends!!!  

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cosmiccompass/outbreak-a-post-apocalyptic-tabletop-rpg-source-bo


----------



## Cameronman (Jul 17, 2013)

15 DAYS LEFT!!!! Please help donate!!


----------

